# Federal Fusion 240gr .50 Cal ML Sabots



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Should have listed this before the season.

I have an extra case of these (10 packs). There are 12 EZ Loading Ribbed Sabots in each pack.

These are for In-Line 50 caliber.

Asking $12 a pack.


----------

